# Koch Brothers Themselves Will Have A Stronger Political Presence Than Democrats or Republicans



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

Bernie Sanders speaks out.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 22, 2015)

Of course I hope he runs but he has to run as a Democrat. If he doesn't and somehow gets on the presidential ballot as an independent we'll see a replay of the 2000 election when Ralph Nader acted as a spoiler with the result that GWB was elected. I can't believe that Bernie would let that happen.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

I agree, if he runs, it has to be as a Democrat.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 23, 2015)

He has about much chance if he runs of winning as I have of winning a triathlon...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 23, 2015)

I hope he does run..   At least he will pull Hillary more to the left, because she will have to debate him in the primary.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Do the Dems have to dredge the senior roles for candidates?  The Repubs may be clowns but at least they are not assisted living candidates as well as presidential ones...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 23, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Do the Dems have to dredge the senior roles for candidates?  The Repubs may be clowns but at least they are not assisted living candidates as well as presidential ones...




Ageism is alive and well.................even amongst the aged..  lol!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ageism?  Nah, just realism...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 23, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Ageism?  Nah, just realism...




Why is it realism.. Bernie is sharp.. so is Hillary..  I'd rather see them win than one of the clown car brigade.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 23, 2015)

They are entering stroke or senility territory and Putin and that pudgy Korean guy are watching...


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 23, 2015)

I like Bernie, but I agree on the age thing.....Hillary is the one.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Well, Hillary is getting a little long in the tooth, too...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 23, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I like Bernie, but I agree on the age thing.....Hillary is the one.



I don't think Bernie really thinks he can win... What I DO think, from watching him being interviewed is that he wants Progressive issues being debated in the public forum in primary debates.  It's just not good for Hillary to go unchallenged in the Primary.. With no debates HOW will the voting public know and be made to understand progressive issues?   There HAS to be a democratic primary if only for that reason.


----------



## BobF (Feb 23, 2015)

This Presidential campaigning is just far too far in advance of the election.    All should wait till after next fall to begin to get going.    As it is now we will all be burned out by the time the real campaign and election time rolls around.

Again I say we should do without the parties and their distorted ways of trying to run this country.   Let it get back to where the people make those decisions by the folks they nominate and elect.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I hope he does run..   At least he will pull Hillary more to the left, because she will have to debate him in the primary.



Pull Hillary more to the left?   Look at a compass rose for perspective.  She hit 270 degrees and broke outside the compass.  Setting out in space looking back at the rest of us.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 24, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> Pull Hillary more to the left?   Look at a compass rose for perspective.  She hit 270 degrees and broke outside the compass.  Setting out in space looking back at the rest of us.



Yes Gene.... Pull her more to the left.  She is way to center for many of us..   She needs to be more like Warren..  AND if Warren got into the race, debating Hillary would help pull Hillary over where she belongs.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes Gene.... Pull her more to the left.  She is way to center for many of us..   She needs to be more like Warren..  AND if Warren got into the race, debating Hillary would help pull Hillary over where she belongs.



Lefties always lie and pretend to be more moderate than they are.  Then if they get elected their true stipes show up.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes Gene.... Pull her more to the left.  She is way to center for many of us..   She needs to be more like Warren..  AND if Warren got into the race, debating Hillary would help pull Hillary over where she belongs.



I love it when you play devil's advocate.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 24, 2015)

What's old George Sorros been up to lately?


----------



## Don M. (Feb 24, 2015)

Much as we all hate to admit it, Age Does take its toll...both physically AND Mentally.  There are a lot of good reasons why age 65 is generally considered the normal age for retirement.  I don't think it is wise to entrust the future of our nation to someone who is well past their prime.  Being a U.S. President is probably one of the most difficult jobs anyone might aspire to, and Age certainly must figure into the qualifications.  We have enough semi-Senile Deadheads in Congress...especially in the Senate.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

Don M. said:


> Much as we all hate to admit it, Age Does take its toll...both physically AND Mentally.  There are a lot of good reasons why age 65 is generally considered the normal age for retirement.  I don't think it is wise to entrust the future of our nation to someone who is well past their prime.  Being a U.S. President is probably one of the most difficult jobs anyone might aspire to, and Age certainly must figure into the qualifications.  *We have enough Senile Deadheads in Congress*.



Yet if they show enough hate they get re elected.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Yet if they show enough hate they get re elected.



Yep, got that right.  I think Democrat Robert Bryd was one of the oldest.  He is deceased now.  I think he died in office.   He was one of the only members of congress who was a KKK member back in its heyday.  Recruited 150 to the KKK, filibustered the 1964 Civil rights act.   But the left loved him.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Byrd

Gene


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> Yep, got that right.  I think Democrat Robert Bryd was one of the oldest.  He is deceased now.  I think he died in office.   He was one of the only members of congress who was a KKK member back in its heyday.  Recruited 150 to the KKK, filibustered the 1964 Civil rights act.   But the left loved him.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Byrd
> 
> ...



But he recanted his KKK days and made every effort to make good his evil days of years gone by.  He was a very intelligent man.

In 1997, Byrd told an interviewer he would encourage young people to  become involved in politics but also warned, "Be sure you avoid the Ku  Klux Klan. Don't get that albatross around your neck. Once you've made that mistake, you inhibit your operations in the political arena."[SUP][21][/SUP]  In his last autobiography, Byrd explained that he was a KKK member  because he "was sorely afflicted with tunnel vision — a jejune and  immature outlook — seeing only what I wanted to see because I thought  the Klan could provide an outlet for my talents and ambitions."[SUP][22][/SUP]  Byrd also said, in 2005, "I know now I was wrong. Intolerance had no  place in America. I apologized a thousand times ... and I don't mind  apologizing over and over again. I can't erase what happened."[SUP][12][/SUP]


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah, I have noticed how democrats can alway apoligize their way out of most everything.   If it had been a republican in the exact same circumstance the media and liberal groups would have tarred and feathered him and he would have ended up resigning.

Gene


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

Come on Gene, do you really believe that bullshit?


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Come on Gene, do you really believe that bullshit?



No, I dont "believe it"   I have seen it with my own eyes.  And you can't question me about BS.   I have a degree in Animal Science.   I know my BS!!

Gene


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

Well stick to animals where you know what you're talking about.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 24, 2015)

Jim, that is a good plan.   Remember that old "Be kind to dumb animals" ad campaign?     Well, I have always felt that animals are kind to dumb people.  

Gene


----------



## Josiah (Feb 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I hope he does run..   At least he will pull Hillary more to the left, because she will have to debate him in the primary.



I hope he does run for the very same reason you give.  However, let me point out something that isn't commented on very much these days, I'm convinced that in her heart of hearts Hillary is a lot further left than the Hillary she's projecting in her run up to the 2016 election. I lived in Arkansas during the entire time that Bill and Hill were doing the scene in Arkansas and I paid a lot of attention to her and I came away feeling that this was a very progressive lady. But I'm sure we can all agree that both Clintons are very political animals and I've lived through enough elections to know that a political personae is something crafted with getting elected in mind. That's the way the game is played. Obama is probably more transparently honest than most politicians, but he fudged on Gay marriage even though he supported the idea all along. With Bernie what you see is what you get, which is why he could only be elected in Vermont.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 24, 2015)

This started out being about the Koch brothers.  So who has more money? the Kochs, or George Sorros.   At least the Kochs are Americans and earned their money in America.  George Sorros didn't.

Gene


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Personnally....  I think Republicans should cut the Bull$hit and just run the Kochs for President and VP...  Just cut the $hit of trying to pick a pair of puppets for those two..   Let them run for what they really WILL be if a Republican wins...  Why bother with the middleman?   They should spend their money to get themselves elected. At least then Americans will KNOW what they are voting for.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Why bother to go thru the bother of running when you can just have your puppet do it...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Why bother to go thru the bother of running when you can just have your puppet do it...



It would be fairer to the voting public.   You realize that there are some who believe they are voting for a particular politician when they are actually voting for the Kochs and all their policies and agenda..  Right?   I believe in eliminating the middle man whenever possible..

Now.. it's different with George Soros....  HIS policies and agenda are actually GOOD for the average American... so If he is the Puppet Master behind the Democrats..  I say  hooray....  Let him run too then.. Maybe he should.


----------



## BobF (Feb 25, 2015)

Sorros is not one to turn your back on.   Part of his millions came from when he ripped off England with his handling of gold and silver.   Not one to trust at all.

Now if you can, post some information on evils the Kochs have done.   Seldom heard name except when the Democrats want to poison any that may want to run against them or pay others to run against them.  They are independently wealthy from their industrial businesses.   Much fairer than ripping off the English bank with financial games, Sorros did that.

Look into the Sorros name and there are plenty of comments and connections to the communist thinking groups and activities.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

Now.. it's different with George Soros....  HIS policies and agenda are actually GOOD for the average American... so If he is the Puppet Master behind the Democrats..  I say  hooray....  Let him run too then.. Maybe he should.[/QUOTE]

Why would a foreigners money and policies be good for America?

Gene


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> Now.. it's different with George Soros....  HIS policies and agenda are actually GOOD for the average American... so If he is the Puppet Master behind the Democrats..  I say  hooray....  Let him run too then.. Maybe he should.



Why would a foreigners money and policies be good for America?

Gene[/QUOTE]

Could you please post a link showing what agenda Soros will or has pushed for?  Like... what regulations does he want eliminated so he can make more money?   What is it that he hopes to get from contributing to any Democratic PAC?   I'm curious..  Just what does Soros want?


----------



## BobF (Feb 25, 2015)

Soros would love to have a far left or socialist government as that is the way he feels.   He definitely does not want the US Constitution to be in charge or he would not be boosting Obama.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

BobF said:


> Soros would love to have a far left or socialist government as that is the way he feels.   He definitely does not want the US Constitution to be in charge or he would not be boosting Obama.




AND George Soros benefits from this HOW??   Please explain... Why should he spend his millions to get nothing???   Unlike the Kochs, whose agenda and policies directly affect their businesses and bottom line..


----------



## BobF (Feb 25, 2015)

Soros would like to see the US turned into a far left socialist for sure country and has no reason to support our Constitution if that is the way he would like us to go.    Why did he put so much money and effort into making sure Obama got nominated and elected over Hillary?    To get someone much further left than Hillary in charge and look what Obama has done to the US.   Over $10 trillion more debt and barely any improvement for businesses and industry.   Obama is failing to allow expansions of our own oil industry and has just denied what Canada wants to do with their oil.   Both money losers and the alternative of shipping oil in trains or trucks is more expensive and far more dangerous to all of us than the pipelines for the oil that will be transported whether Obama likes it or not.

I don't think Soros did all this for nothing.   He has always wanted to keep increasing his portion of the wealth.   But for sure he wants to keep all of us under the yoke of far left socialism.   That is the way he grew up and seems to want us all to do the same.   Just as the US Democrat party is trying to do to all of us in the US.   Absolutely no concerns about the US debts at all.

A big question about this line of posts.   Why would Soros or Obama want to ignore our Constitution and Congress and just go around spending more money than the public can or will be able to pay back?


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

BobF said:


> Soros would like to see the US turned into a far left socialist for sure country and has no reason to support our Constitution if that is the way he would like us to go.    Why did he put so much money and effort into making sure Obama got nominated and elected over Hillary?    To get someone much further left than Hillary in charge and look what Obama has done to the US.   Over $10 trillion more debt and barely any improvement for businesses and industry.   Obama is failing to allow expansions of our own oil industry and has just denied what Canada wants to do with their oil.   Both money losers and the alternative of shipping oil in trains or trucks is more expensive and far more dangerous to all of us than the pipelines for the oil that will be transported whether Obama likes it or not.
> 
> I don't think Soros did all this for nothing.   He has always wanted to keep increasing his portion of the wealth.   But for sure he wants to keep all of us under the yoke of far left socialism.   That is the way he grew up and seems to want us all to do the same.   Just as the US Democrat party is trying to do to all of us in the US.   Absolutely no concerns about the US debts at all.
> 
> A big question about this line of posts.   Why would Soros or Obama want to ignore our Constitution and Congress and just go around spending more money than the public can or will be able to pay back?



Seriously?   You seriously believe the crap?  Sounds like a whole lot of Right Wing gobbley-gook to me... and to most thinking folks.  You can't back any of this garbage up with any hard facts and you know it... It's opinion and conjecture, and not worth my time debating you over it.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

Hg, look at it this way.  Sorros supports Obama and Hillary, and all Democrats and their agenda.  Since he supports people I dont like, I dont like him.

The Koch brothes support the Republicans and their agenda.  Since they support people you dont like, you are not going to like them.

But thank goodness this country gives us the right to disagree on such things and not be afraid to speak our minds.

You are not going to change my mind, nor more than I am gonna change yours.

At least the Koch brothers are American.  I am very suspicious of a foreigner spending that much money in our elections.  What does he want?  I dont know the answer.


----------



## BobF (Feb 25, 2015)

Quicksilver, you are so far off and boring with your opinions, especially of others.   I am pretty much of the middle of the US voters.   I am definitely not of the far left types of Democrats.   I do sometimes agree with and vote for the more centered types of Democrat policies.   I am not far right and do not agree with lots of the far right Republicans either so then I have to decide to reject the issue or switch to one of the milder Democrat ideas.   You seem to think we should all just fall for the far left socialist/communist ideas and ignore the Constitution.    If so, that makes your position pretty precarious for the future of the US.   Right now with the current party not wanting the Senate or House to make decisions for the country, we are really in deep trouble.   Up to 8 trillion dollars more debt so fare and 2 more years to go.   Pretty scary.  That is how Obama has operated since he got elected.   Hopefully Hillary won't be such a one minded and unconstitutional acting person as we have right now.   unfortunately you seem to think that is the way we should go.   I disagree, as I am able to do on this forum.   You should limber up a bit and allow others to post without personal attacks.

And one last comment.   You could clean up that trash mouth way of communicating a bit.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

BobF said:


> Quicksilver, you are so far off and boring with your opinions, especially of others.   I am pretty much of the middle of the US voters.   I am definitely not of the far left types of Democrats.   I do sometimes agree with and vote for the more centered types of Democrat policies.   I am not far right and do not agree with lots of the far right Republicans either so then I have to decide to reject the issue or switch to one of the milder Democrat ideas.   You seem to think we should all just fall for the far left socialist/communist ideas and ignore the Constitution.    If so, that makes your position pretty precarious for the future of the US.   Right now with the current party not wanting the Senate or House to make decisions for the country, we are really in deep trouble.   Up to 8 trillion dollars more debt so fare and 2 more years to go.   Pretty scary.  That is how Obama has operated since he got elected.   Hopefully Hillary won't be such a one minded and unconstitutional acting person as we have right now.   unfortunately you seem to think that is the way we should go.   I disagree, as I am able to do on this forum.   You should limber up a bit and allow others to post without personal attacks.
> 
> And one last comment.   You could clean up that trash mouth way of communicating a bit.



http://www.alternet.org/polls-show-americans-skew-left-hillary-clintons-vital-center-agenda


Unfortunately....  You are wrong as usual...  America is actually a Center LEFT country.. and polls show it...  Most Americans are left of Hillary in fact.  You really need to get out of your echochamber bubble more often..  

As for my way of communicating... There's always the ignore button... I put you on and off... depending on what I have the stomach for at the moment.  But I should add that I take your post as a compliment...  I know that you cannot get the better of me in debate.. and YOU know it too... that's why you have to moan about my delivery... because you do not do a very good job at substance.


----------



## BobF (Feb 25, 2015)

And which polls are you talking of?    I certainly don't know what you say is a fact.   

You tell things the way you  see them and I will also tell them the way I see them.   No winners at all.   Just personal opinions of how things are going.   It is not a debate as you say it is.

I don't think my comment about your trash mouth talk as being a compliment at all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

BobF said:


> And which polls are you talking of?    I certainly don't know what you say is a fact.
> 
> You tell things the way you  see them and I will also tell them the way I see them.   No winners at all.   Just personal opinions of how things are going.   It is not a debate as you say it is.
> 
> I don't think my comment about your trash mouth talk as being a compliment at all.



I do... and thank you.


----------



## BobF (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh my.    What a small minded person you must be.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

BobF said:


> Oh my.    What a small minded person you must be.



Now, now, now..... What was that about personal attacks??


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

BobF said:


> This Presidential campaigning is just far too far in advance of the election.    All should wait till after next fall to begin to get going.    As it is now we will all be burned out by the time the real campaign and election time rolls around.
> 
> Again I say we should do without the parties and their distorted ways of trying to run this country.   Let it get back to where the people make those decisions by the folks they nominate and elect.



I wish it was like that, all for one and one for all.  Someone mentioned other countries watching us and yes they are.  People read these threads.  Doesn't it make sense that if they see us fighting amongst ourselves, without coming to a compromise of some sort, that if they want to kick us, they'll know when we are at our weakest.  I've always believed that there are people that don't like others to be at the top, they want to knock them down.  The US is not well liked by some, an understatement.  Is it possible to get a President in there that can actually get us to work together?

I know it's early, but I am inclined to vote for Hilary because she's a woman (I know, shame on me) but I also know she's been in the biz a hell of a long time.  I don't care which party she is, I'm hoping she would work toward bringing us together.  Do women have more sense then men.  Wow, there I go sticking another stick in a hornets nest. I can't stop though, they tried me on all kinds of pills, a labotomy, nothing worked, so I am here to stay, at the chagrin of some, until I am not here anymore, for whatever reason


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

America is actually a center left country according to polls?

I guess that is why Democrats lost big in the US house
I guess that is why Democrats lost control of the US Senate
I guess that is why Democrats lost big in State governors races.

Those pesky Republicans must be center left.

Gene


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> Now.. it's different with George Soros....  HIS policies and agenda are actually GOOD for the average American... so If he is the Puppet Master behind the Democrats..  I say  hooray....  Let him run too then.. Maybe he should.



Why would a foreigners money and policies be good for America?

Gene[/QUOTE]

You got it, that's some of my thoughts, if there is a democrat running I see as being good for America, they'll have my vote.  I refuse to believe that every Dem is bad, and every R is good, or visa versa.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> America is actually a center left country according to polls?
> 
> I guess that is why Democrats lost big in the US house
> I guess that is why Democrats lost control of the US Senate
> ...




:lol: And in Arkansas there are no longer any democrats in any statewide elected office. We are on the right track now.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Personnally....  I think Republicans should cut the Bull$hit and just run the Kochs for President and VP...  Just cut the $hit of trying to pick a pair of puppets for those two..   Let them run for what they really WILL be if a Republican wins...  Why bother with the middleman?   They should spend their money to get themselves elected. At least then Americans will KNOW what they are voting for.



And the Republicans think pretty much the same right?  I mean do they think democrats have puppets too?  I don't know how much, but democrats have big money supporters as well, right?


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> America is actually a center left country according to polls?
> 
> I guess that is why Democrats lost big in the US house
> I guess that is why Democrats lost control of the US Senate
> ...



Oh come on.....  Republicans won the House because the opposite party ususally wins the house the during the fisrt term of a presidency...and most of thses districts were heavily Gerrymandered.     THe Republicans won the Senate because 10 RED states had Senate elections.. In addition, Democrats are known for NOT voting in Midterms..    So Big deal...  BUT  in 2016 Republicans will have to defend TWENTY FOUR Senate seats... many of them in States won by Obama in 2012...  SO.... do you really believe Republicans will KEEP the Senate in 2016...  Fat chance.    Plus it is a Presidential year... and Democrats always turn out BIG.  Enjoy your short time in the majority... because YES... America is Center left.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Now, now, now..... What was that about personal attacks??



True, I think we all need to be reminded, some people are better at discussing without those dang personalities getting in the way, but I think we can do


----------



## BobF (Feb 25, 2015)

Democrats don't have to be center left and Hillary will be a lot better than Obama and much more working within the Constitution than Obama has been.   Less than two years to go to get the US on its feet once again, no matter who actually wins.

The Republicans still have not decided to run its possible candidates yet so hard to decide if there will be a winner and neither have the Democrats accepted of announced that Hillary will actually be the candidate.   Wait a year and then maybe we can see.


----------



## BobF (Feb 25, 2015)

That was not about a 'personal attack'.    It was an observation of your ways.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

BobF said:


> That was not about a 'personal attack'.    It was an observation of your ways.



When you discuss my WAYS... rather than my opinions or politics.. Or call me a name... ie.. small minded... like it or not.. it's a personal attack..   You really need to be careful..


----------



## BobF (Feb 25, 2015)

Careful of what?    I can't observe and comment but have you convert it into an attack.   Just about every post you are making seem to have threats or disparaging comments in them.   Another observation by me.   And I have read others that say similar.


----------



## BobF (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Personnally....  I think *Republicans should cut the Bull$hit* and just run the Kochs for President and VP...  *Just cut the $hit of trying to pick a pair of puppets* for those two..   Let them run for what they really WILL be if a Republican wins...  Why bother with the middleman?   They should spend their money to get themselves elected. At least then Americans will KNOW what they are voting for.



Now I suppose you will just call this a generalization and nothing personal.   Pretty much the way I spoke and you called it a personal attack.    The Republicans you are making fun of are real people too.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

BobF said:


> Careful of what?    I can't observe and comment but have you convert it into an attack.   Just about every post you are making seem to have threats or disparaging comments in them.   Another observation by me.   And I have read others that say similar.



Threats?????   Are you serious?   Who have I threatened?.. and with what?..   You are getting a little over the top here aren't you?   However,  my "disparaging" comments are about political parties... Opinions.... Politicians... which are all fair game...  Not about YOU or your "ways".   As I said.. just be careful..


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

BobF said:


> Now I suppose you will just call this a generalization and nothing personal.   Pretty much the way I spoke and you called it a personal attack.    The Republicans you are making fun of are real people too.



Where have I personally attacked YOU?   You on the otherhand used a personal insult..  Not a horrible one... but a personal one all the same..

And with that.. I am done engaging you for the moment... It's not worth my time..   Bye..


----------



## BobF (Feb 25, 2015)

Character assassination is anyone else pointing fingers except you.   Pretty sad I think.   And j*ust be careful* means what?    Sounds  unclear and likely just a threat in itself.   So what do you mean with that statement?


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Oh come on.....  Republicans won the House because the opposite party ususally wins the house the during the fisrt term of a presidency...and most of thses districts were heavily Gerrymandered.     THe Republicans won the Senate because 10 RED states had Senate elections.. In addition, Democrats are known for NOT voting in Midterms..    So Big deal...  BUT  in 2016 Republicans will have to defend TWENTY FOUR Senate seats... many of them in States won by Obama in 2012...  SO.... do you really believe Republicans will KEEP the Senate in 2016...  Fat chance.    Plus it is a Presidential year... and Democrats always turn out BIG.  Enjoy your short time in the majority... because YES... America is Center left.



Excuses, excuses.


----------



## BobF (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes, the US is currently center and left.   The problem is that far too many of the Democrats are way far left and have no respect for our Constitution and its guidelines and rules.   Some Democrats are more centered and they would make good citizens if allowed to work that way.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> When you discuss my WAYS... rather than my opinions or politics.. Or call me a name... ie.. small minded... like it or not.. it's a personal attack..   You really need to be careful..



So do you, so do all of us, WE all have done this QS, you know it's true.  So we ALL need to be careful & tactful


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

nwlady said:


> So do you, so do all of us, WE all have done this QS, you know it's true.  So we ALL need to be careful & tactful



 I have debated on politial forums for many many years... I guarantee you that I KNOW how to NOT be guilty of a personal attack...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

That's good you know how, you shouldn't have as much trouble behaving then, as any of us that might not be as well trained


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

nwlady said:


> That's good you know how, you shouldn't have as much trouble behaving then, as the any of us that are not as well trained



What's unfortunate is that some that I debate take political debate personally.  Opinions, policies, political parties, politicians, group actions... THOSE are fair game. Calling somone an A$$ is NOT..  THAT is a personal attack.   Keep that in mind.    I also don't have any trouble behaving...  If you put something out there... expect a comment..  Now as I told someone else... I am done engaging on this topic.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

I know, I thought you were done too, well, I agree calling someone any unkind name, unless in fun is wrong.  And yes, I see folks take it personally every day, both sides.  Anyway, I'm not arguing with you, if you believe you have never insulted anyone on here, or been rude, that's your belief.  I need to be watching my own posts, and behave myself because I have gotten rude.  I don't like me when I'm that way, and neither does anyone else.


----------



## BobF (Feb 26, 2015)

Quicksilver, have you ever been on Greypath in the Senate forum about five or so years ago?    I do seem to remember your style of posting from way back then.   But have not noted your style for a long time now, till I had moved over here.   Just curious.


----------

